# We’re #3! Canon Ranked 3rd in the 2020 IFI CLAIMS U.S. Patent Rankings



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 13, 2021)

> Canon has Now Ranked in the Top Five for Number of Patents Granted for 35 Consecutive Years
> MELVILLE, NY, January 13, 2021 – Continuing its mission of empowering innovation, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is proud to announce that its parent company, Canon Inc., ranked third for the number of U.S. patents awarded in 2020 with 3,226 patents.1 With this year’s ranking, Canon has now ranked in the top five for number of patents granted for 35 consecutive years, according to the latest ranking of preliminary patent results issued by IFI CLAIMS Patent Services. Additionally, Canon once again ranked first in patents among Japanese companies for the 16th consecutive year.
> 
> “As the world continues to shift and the needs of our customers evolve, we too will continue exploring new areas and future opportunities for innovation that will benefit our customers,” said Seymour Liebman, executive vice president, chief administrative officer and general counsel of Canon...



Continue reading...


----------



## KirkD (Jan 14, 2021)

This may explain all those patented lens designs we often see, that Canon has no intention of ever actually producing, but they move the company up the rankings. (I'm not complaining at all; I'm like a kid in a toy store with all the RF lenses Canon is releasing and plans to release.)


----------



## tron (Jan 14, 2021)

Canon is *******


----------



## SteveC (Jan 14, 2021)

tron said:


> Canon is *******



Of course it's *******, just like *F*=m*a*, PV=nRT, and you can't bust the speed of light in a vacuum!


----------

